# The "big day"



## Beachka

Zdravstvuy! 

Ya by xotela znat', kak mozhno vyrazhat' na russkom: "the big day" (to est', ochen' vazhnij den'; den', kotorij kto-to ochen' zhdal).

Segodnya svad'ba druga i xotela skazat' emu: "Today is the big day!"

Spasibo i prostite za ploxoj russkij!


----------



## morzh

Да попросту так и будет: "Большой день".

Конечно, иногда, в зависимости от контекста, можно ставить и другие выражения.

Today is a big day for you - you are going to school for the first time! - Сегодня у тебя большой день - ты первый раз идешь в школу!
Today is a big day for all of us - our company has just got its first big order. - Сегодня - большой день для всех нас: наша компания получила первый большой заказ.

But

It's your big day today! Go out there and conquer them all! - Сегодня принадлежит тебе! Иди и покори их всех!

But most of the time "большой день" will do just fine.


----------



## Beachka

Ladno, spasibo! I thought about "bol'shoj den'", but I doubted it since it was too literal! My russian is very primitive .

So, could I say for example: "Privet!! Segodnya bol'shoj den' Denisa i sem'i!"... Or does it sound strange? How would it be: "... for Denis and for the whole family"?

Spasibo!


----------



## Natalisha

Beachka said:


> Ladno, spasibo! I thought about "bol'shoj den'", but I doubted it since it was too literal! My russian is very primitive .
> 
> So, could I say for example: "Privet!! Segodnya bol'shoj den' Denisa i sem'i!"... Or does it sound strange? How would it be: "... for Denis and for the whole family"?
> 
> Spasibo!


I prefer "очень важный день".

_Сегодня очень важный день для Дениса и (для) всей семьи._


----------



## Beachka

I see what you mean, Natalisha!, it sounds more natural .
But I'm trying to express it like of a more informal way. I've been communicating with them the last days and they've been telling me how nervous/busy/excited they are about the wedding, that's why I thought about saying something like: "Heyy, the big day is finally here!".
Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Natalisha

Beachka said:


> I see what you mean, Natalisha!, it sounds more natural .
> But I'm trying to express it like of a more informal way. I've been communicating with them the last days and they've been telling me how nervous/busy/excited they are about the wedding, that's why I thought about saying something like: "Heyy, the big day is finally here!".
> Do you know what I mean?


Yes, it's clear.

_Большой/великий/долгожданный день наконец(-то) настал!_


----------



## Beachka

I like that one . Spasibo vsem!


----------



## morzh

Beachka said:


> Zdravstvuy!
> 
> Ya by xotela znat', kak mozhno vyrazhat' na russkom: "the big day" (to est', ochen' vazhnij den'; den', kotorij kto-to ochen' zhdal).
> 
> Segodnya svad'ba druga i xotela skazat' emu: "Today is the big day!"
> 
> Spasibo i prostite za ploxoj russkij!



A suggestion: using latin script i/o cyrillic, though possible, in Russian web space is considered a sign of disrespect towards the fellow forum folks.

As an emergency measure it is fine, but I strongly recommend you find a whatever cyrillic keyboard that suits your OS and install it lest you be one day told so in a rude way (I see it happen a lot).
It is an eye sore to read it, to tell the truth.


----------



## Beachka

Ладно, морж, спасибо. Теперь я буду принимать это во внимание!


----------



## morzh

Corrections:




Beachka said:


> Zdravstvuy! - Здравствуй*те*!
> 
> Ya by xotela znat', kak mozhno vyrazhat' *сказать* na russkom: "the big day" (to est', ochen' vazhnij den'; den', kotorij kto-to ochen' zhdal).
> 
> Segodnya svad'ba druga i *Я* (typical Spanish error - do not drop personal nouns in Russian - it is more complicated in Russian) xotela skazat' emu: "Today is the big day!"
> 
> Spasibo i prostite za ploxoj russkij!


----------



## Maroseika

Beachka said:


> Ladno, spasibo! I thought about "bol'shoj den'", but I doubted it since it was too literal! My russian is very primitive .



You were quite right in your doubts - in Russian this expression is an English (?) calque of the early 20th century, and even in the twenties it was often used in quotes. And looks like it never meant specially a wedding day in Russian, most likely it was already loaned in the figurative sense of just an important day.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> You were quite right in your doubts - in Russian this expression is an English (?) calque of the early 20th century, and even in the twenties it was often used in quotes. And looks like it never meant specially a wedding day in Russian, most likely it was already loaned in the figurative sense of just an important day.



Still, it since became fully accepted.


----------



## Rosett

Большой день еще означает много событий в один день, напряженный.

Big day - ввжный день.


----------



## Natalisha

Rosett said:


> Большой день еще означает много событий в один день, напряженный.


Isn't it 'трудный день'?



> Big day - важный день.


----------



## morzh

rosett said:


> Большой день еще означает много событий в один день, напряженный.
> 
> Big day - ввжный день.




Большой день не означает "трудный день". 
"Трудный день" может быть последствием "большого дня", но никак не его синонимом.

Человек может придти домой, устало вздохнуть, и сказать "Сегодня был большой день", но это означает именно "сегодня был большой день, и , как результат, я устал".
В результате того же большого дня кто-то другой мог отдохнуть, и это был бы тот же самый большой день, только один человек участвовал в его подготовке, а другой - пожинал плоды.


----------



## Slavianophil

morzh said:


> Still, it since became fully accepted.


 
Accepted by whom? It may be widely used among Russian speakers in the US, but I don't hear it here in Russia. It may become popular under the influence of poor translations from English, especially poor translations of English-language films, but, as far as I can judge, it has not yet happened.

If I were to congratulate a friend on his marriage, I would say: "Это исторический момент в твоей жизни!" или "Это такое важное событие в твоей жизни!" 

"Большой день" is not something that would occur to me on such an occasion. Although, if you say this, you meaning will be absolutely clear.


----------



## Maroseika

Slavianophil said:


> Accepted by whom? It may be widely used among Russian speakers in the US, but I don't hear it here in Russia.


It is really widely spread in Russia nowadays, like it or not (me - not, but a little can we do). To make sure just check in Google.


----------



## Slavianophil

Maroseika said:


> It is really widely spread in Russia nowadays, like it or not (me - not, but a little can we do). To make sure just check in Google.


 
I checked Yandex. Most examples are either a translation from English or mean something else. Though, of course, if an expression is not used in my environment, it can be widely used in some other.


----------



## Maroseika

Slavianophil said:


> I checked Yandex. Most examples are either a translation from English or mean something else. Though, of course, if an expression is not used in my environment, it can be widely used in some other.



Just several headlines from the first page of Google:
Большой день гнева в Тбилиси
Большой день в Большом зале (Московской консерватории)
Большой день футбола во втором дивизионе
В России - большой день выборов

I'm afraid it has become a Russian expression long ago...


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid it has become a Russian expression long ago...



Did too.

Thing is - it has nothing to do with "It may be widely used among Russian speakers in the US," (only a person who never heard Russian speakers in the US speak can say so) - I heard this expression way before the "iron curtain" was lifted and people starting calquing left and right.


----------

